# Some newbie is gonna get an @$$-pounding!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I hate to be the bearer of BAD NEWS, but......










0306 2400 0001 0880 5157 
0103 8555 7492 0370 6225 
0103 8555 7492 3467 4463 
0103 8555 7493 1980 9827 
0103 8555 7493 3029 5586
0103 8555 7492 6788 7939
0103 8555 7492 7837 3698
0103 8555 7492 6765 2438
0103 8555 7492 4663 9993
0103 8555 7492 2614 7159 
0103 8555 7492 3663 2911
25422531654 
25422664256

Better party like it's 1999!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

oh :BS


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Geez I thought you were posting about receiving an inbound delivery notice. 

That's alot of packages! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*You are entirely out of control! :ss

Guess you are the official NEWB welcome wagon... of destruction! * :r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

That's Two threads with an amazing amount of bombs!! KASR is out of control!!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Woohoo, This is gonna be great!:tu


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn...


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

*speechless*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Who woke you up, you've been awfully quiet lately.......knew it wouldn't last:r:r back to your old ways again, gettem:chk:chk


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Did Duck rile you up a bit Kasr?

That's some SERIOUS bombage!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Aaron.. you are out of control!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

kill the n00bs


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I just had a little anxiety attack.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Some newbie??? looks like a whole LOT of em are getting it!! :mn :gn


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

:r :r :r :r :r


:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Oh to be a newbie!!! Watch out below........


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn:mn:tu "Look out below..."


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Whoa! Some major crater creators there.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Somebody better duck!:bx


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, ya don't play around do ya? This is gonna hurt alot of mailboxes.

BTW, how long are you still considered a newbie around here? Am i of a safe timeframe, what is the requisite time before outgrowing your newbie status?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Geez I thought you were posting about receiving an inbound delivery notice.


:r :r :r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

How big a bunker you need for something like that???


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Opusfxd said:


> How big a bunker you need for something like that???


:r

You might as well be crouching under a desk.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like multiple strikes. Is anyone safe?

Way to go :tu



.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:gn:chk Newbs. Never try and "punish" your elders because it only irritates them.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

That is one heck of a lot of tonnage in the delivery department It'll be fun to watch :ss


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

So Aaron you like pounding dudes in the @ss. Next time I come over my back will be against the wall.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> So Aaron you like pounding dudes in the @ss. Next time I come over my back will be against the wall.


Yeah... be careful.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> So Aaron you like pounding dudes in the @ss. Next time I come over my back will be against the wall.


:r :r :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Let us hope a few of those are going out to the people you have let down around this place since you are chest pumping...:2


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

opusfxd said:


> How big a bunker you need for something like that???


That place is close to us. I figure that's big enough!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Spect said:


> That place is close to us. I figure that's big enough!


Home of the WOPR!!


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Better put your head between your legs and kiss your @$$ goodbye!

Oh :BS! I'm a newbie...Honey, get the kids, we're taking a quick trip outta town!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Bigwaved said:


> Let us hope a few of those are going out to the people you have let down around this place since you are chest pumping...:2


I'm not sure this was really called for.

I happen to know the details of the initial post in this thread, and without ruining the "surprise" can let you know KASR is doing a favor in this case.

While many folks have had transgressions in the past, regurgitating them when they are "in the past" is not the most healthy of activities.

My :2 to add on for a total of .04.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

pds said:


> *My :2 to add on for a total of .04*.


Let me c if I can add this1up. Oh nevermind 2much6grapes. Paul u did me in on this one:r


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Let me c if I can add this1up. Oh nevermind 2much6grapes. Paul u did me in on this one:r


:r:chk


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

pds said:


> I'm not sure this was really called for.
> 
> I happen to know the details of the initial post in this thread, and without ruining the "surprise" can let you know KASR is doing a favor in this case.



View attachment 16295
No reason for negativity here. Aaron is doing a good thing.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

LeafHog said:


> View attachment 16295
> No reason for negativity here. Aaron is doing a good thing.


Amen! Never fault a man for doing good.

My advice to all those listed. Dig a hole and pull it in after you...this is going to be some major damage.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

A prayer goes out to all the receipients. Nice knowin ya.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Hehehe... It looks like the hurt has begun :ss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131418


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A gang-bombing in true CS style...awesome! :tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

So... you’re a new 'rilla in town, have your first herf and decide that it was such a blast you're going to bomb your new buds. Zach and I cackled like little girls seeing all those boxes stacked up before they were sent. Sure we expected some sort of retaliation, but wow guys…

I'll post the damage when I get home tomorrow. It sounds like I'll need some KY.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Enjoy guy's:tu

Thanks for the help KASR!!!!!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Hope you guys enjoy the hurtin'. :ss

Thanks KASR!!!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

This was fun. Thanks a bunch Aaron for the assistance!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Spect said:


> ...cackled like little girls seeing all those boxes stacked up before they were sent.


Well you weren't alone! :ss Thanks Aaron for the "smoke screen".


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Geez, I can't even tell you guys how much fun this little exchange has been for this newbie! Absolutely a blast, and looking forward to many more exchanges here in the Front Range!

:chk:chk:chk


----------

